# VMR Wheels | V709 Back to School SALE!!!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

With the school year just around the corner we've decided to run a back to school special on our Hyper Silver 19" V709 wheel! This sale is for the 19x8.5 +35 5x112 57.1 Hyper Silver V709.

For orders placed on or before *September 3rd*, we are offering *FREE SHIPPING *on any wheel-only orders or *FREE MOUNTING & BALANCING *on any wheel and tire packages! Remember, all of our wheels include a 1 year warranty against manufacturer's defects, JWL/VIA Certification, and that unbeatable VMR customer service! 

If you have any questions or would like to place an order post up here, PM me, or contact me directly via email at [email protected] or via phone @ 714-442-7916 Ext. 106!

-Matt


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Three days to go!


----------

